# router using firewalld not working

## Adel Ahmed

I had a firewall configuration using firewalld that allowed forwarding for everyone and masquerading for zone b2b

it was working just fine till I updated the system(emerge -uDN @installed) and rebooted

b2b

  interfaces: 

  sources: 10.0.0.2

  services: 

  ports: 53/udp 7070/tcp 2049/udp 111/udp 5901/tcp 32767/udp 22/tcp

  masquerade: yes

  forward-ports: 

  icmp-blocks: 

  rich rules: 

and direct rules:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>

<direct>

  <rule priority="0" table="filter" ipv="ipv4" chain="FORWARD">-j ACCEPT</rule>

  <rule priority="0" table="nat" ipv="ipv4" chain="POSTROUTING">-j MASQUERADE</rule>

</direct>

which was working fine.

I have the default route configuredon the other host(no changes), dns is working but cannot ping anyone outside the localnetwork 10.0.0/.08

----------

## Adel Ahmed

apparently I have to set the 

net.ipv4.conf.eth1.forwarding = 1

net.ipv4.conf.eth0.forwarding = 1

in addition to that, these values are not being automatically read by teh system(things work fine If i run sysctl -p)

I'm working on fixing that

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Adel Ahmed,

Hint.  Edit /etc/sysctl.conf

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I did, and sysctl -p works like a charm

it's just not reading these values when I reboot

----------

## Adel Ahmed

so the sysctl settings are lost when I poweroff/on a VM using virsh

maybe the autostart of libvirtd is what's casuing this 

I'm definitely getting warmer

----------

